# POLL- just one question...



## TheOldSalt

Our first auction was fun and had a decent turnout, but we can't help but wonder if it could be even better next time. To that end, we'd like to know what the best day of the weekend would be for YOU. Between Friday, Saturday, & Sunday, which night would be the best for you to join in the fun?


----------



## Georgia Peach

I voted no preference because Im unable to be online at night anyway..


----------



## micstarz

friday night, but im in a different time zone from everyone anyway. lol


----------



## Georgia Peach

I just got through checking them all out - they went great! Maybe I will get lucky and my hubby will have to work late on the next one.. LOL


----------



## Osiris

i vote saturday, sunday's are usually the days when fish clubs have their get togethers, swap meets, auctions and stuff and peeps can't be around.

But then again saturday nights are the nights single people go out on dates so i dunno lol


----------



## ron v

When is the next one. I'm ready.


----------



## Georgia Peach

MalawianPro said:


> But then again saturday nights are the nights single people go out on dates so i dunno lol


sometimes a good fish auction is better than a sat night date.. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer

Georgia Peach said:


> sometimes a good fish auction is better than a sat night date.. LOL


    hmmm... thats a tough one peach


----------



## Osiris

Unless the date is at auctions at FF! can't get in trouble for making out and placing bids LMAO


----------



## Guest

saturday would work better for me....even though i can't bid right now, if i saw something that i really wanted i could get my parents' permission, right? So since i have to go to school on monday and cant really stay online that late, a saturday would work better for me.


----------



## Lydia

Yeah you could, Scuba Kid.

Saturday or Friday would be better for me...


----------



## Fishboy93

saturday because its the same night as the aquabid auctions....i think..


----------



## SueM

I voted Sunday, because during the summer most people go away for 
the weekend. Pete and I will be gone almost all of them.


----------



## ron v

That's a good point Sue. I think Sunday is best for me too, for that reason.


----------



## fishfreaks

Saturday works best for us Sundays are usually super busy


----------



## Shaggy

TOS, i put this as a sticky, so it doesn't fade to the bottom.

Please let us know what day is good for you all.


----------



## flamingo

Saturday is the best time for me because my parent sgo out..all I would have to do is call and make sure I could bid lol. They usually give me a highest amount to go up to...

Sunday is probably the best for most people. Usually people are at home relaxing and on the computer, friday night people go places, saturday is when they go to bars or whatever lol.


----------



## RideIt

Where does this auctions take place?


----------



## Fishfirst

right here on fishforums.com


----------



## Shaggy

Here is a direct link to the auction section:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=57


----------



## RideIt

Thanks.. :mrgreen:


----------



## ALFA WOLF

many people got work or school monday m,orning and have to wake up early so i voted saturdays so we can stay up and vote all night it would make money income for the people puting up auctions go up since mroe people might be on.


----------



## Guest

I'd have to say Friday or Saturday. NOT SUNDAY.


----------



## James

Well I am new and checked out the auction and everything that's going on. I am online mostly everynight as long as I a m not at work. So any night good for me.


----------



## Guest

I voted no preference but I think that the people having the auction should get to choose what day they want to do it.


----------



## Cichlidsrule

Would this be an online auction? 
If so, then my vote's for Friday.


----------

